# Do you have a pile of Canadian Tire money?



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Ran across this today, thought I'd share.

Didn't know there was a collector's club for CT money, but apparently they want the 1 billionth note...

Check it out, it's a 5¢ note from 1999 with the serial # *CTS S20-B-0015448024* it's worth at least $500 to them...so go searching that car and kitchen drawer. LOL

Canadian Tire Coupon Collectors Club Click the Wanted Poster.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I just noted how stingy they are with Canadian Tire money at Crappy Tire today. My father used to get 4 to 5% on purchases. I believe it's less than 1% now.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Macfury said:


> I just noted how stingy they are with Canadian Tire money at Crappy Tire today. My father used to get 4 to 5% on purchases. I believe it's less than 1% now.


I haven't noticed, I don't hoard them like I used to, probably since they stopped accepting them at the gas bar. Most of the time I just dump them in the charity jar on the way out.


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

I spent mine. I had a collection going back to the 50's. They had a flip plane/joiner on sale. By the time I cashed in my CT money, points and some american I had from a trip about five years ago, it cost me avout $5.00.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I'll either give mine to the guy behind me or toss it in the donation bin.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

I used to work there. And I hated the ct money. People paying for large purchases with it drive me nuts. Would hold up the entire line. 

We used to encourage customers to cash it in towards a gift card. That way once they have a bit the can add it. And no arguing over totals.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Chimpur said:


> We used to encourage customers to cash it in towards a gift card. That way once they have a bit the can add it. And no arguing over totals.


Went i went and cashed mine in before christmas (about $60 worth), i went to customer service. They had bill counting machine, just spilt the denomiations and cranked it through the machine. Took about 3 minutes for me to get it on a gift card.

BReligion


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Nah... they made us count it by hand. Sort it in denominations. count those. tally it up on a sheet; multiply and add.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

*Just In (from not JNN)*

Upgrades? of Canadian Tire Money program.



CBCNews said:


> Canadian Tire is going from paper to plastic as the company tests out a new loyalty program in Nova Scotia.
> 
> In what the company is calling an "upgrade" to its existing loyalty program — the iconic 'Canadian Tire Money' — customers will be given the option to collect points electronically.
> 
> ...


P.O.V.
Would you ditch Canadian Tire money for a points card? Take our poll and watch some neat videos about the 'funny money.' See Story here (and you can vote on POV as well)


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

I'd just add it to my growing pile of store points cards....


----------

